# Unidentified Beast Photographed



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

My children have been seeing a strange beast living wild in our garden for the last few months. I finally got a long shot of it when it was 40 foot up a tree. It's not a pet. 

Can you Identify this creature?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Albino squirrel?
Is there such a thing even?

ETA: just checked, yes there are albino squirrels


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Someone's escaped chinchilla maybe?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> Someone's escaped chinchilla maybe?


Yes it does look very fluffy.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well the next one in your photo album looks like an albino/white squirrel or chipmunk. Its difficult to guage the size :whistling2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm going squirrel after seeing that picture.
I know chipmunks climb but they prefer to be in the ground don't they?

Could be someone's escaped chipmunk tho?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

We have squirrels around here with varying degrees of white patches, so I'd put my money on a squirrel. Looks a lot larger than my chipmunk and doesn't quite sit the same.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

+1 for squirrel


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm gonna do that kid thing now...
YESSSSSS! Get in!
I 'may' have got it right.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> Well the next one in your photo album looks like an albino/white squirrel or chipmunk. Its difficult to guage the size :whistling2:[/
> 
> Colin!


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> Well the next one in your photo album looks like an albino/white squirrel or chipmunk. Its difficult to guage the size :whistling2:


Right, because Mr nosy Parker has been poking about I'm not going to show the other photo for a week. :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Uromastyxman said:


> Right, because Mr nosy Parker has been poking about I'm not going to show the other photo for a week. :lol2:


I already saw it:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

HABU said:


> image


Those things have always scared me. They're like big intelligent evil rats. :lol2:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> I already saw it:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Can people stop looking please, I didn't even know you could do that, and how can I make it so people can't? :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Uromastyxman said:


> Can people stop looking please, I didn't even know you could do that, and how can I make it so people can't? :lol2:


I only did it cause Colin did! Lol

To see all your pics you click on the link above your photo.
Not sure how you stop it really.

I wouldn't get too worked up about it.... Lol


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> I only did it cause Colin did! Lol
> 
> To see all your pics you click on the link above your photo.
> Not sure how you stop it really.
> ...


So what if there were intimate photos of me in the altogether?:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i like those albino squirrels!:2thumb:


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Uromastyxman said:


> Can people stop looking please, I didn't even know you could do that, and how can I make it so people can't? :lol2:


You can make albums private if u want. By clicking the padlock next to the album and changing your privacy settings. So if u don't want people to be able to browse your pics you could lock all your albums.

Here is how from photobucket site, it has pics showing how.

Album Privacy Settings Explained – Photobucket Support


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

PPVallhunds said:


> You can make albums private if u want. By clicking the padlock next to the album and changing your privacy settings. So if u don't want people to be able to browse your pics you could lock all your albums.
> 
> Here is how from photobucket site, it has pics showing how.
> 
> Album Privacy Settings Explained – Photobucket Support


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## maxcherry (Jan 9, 2009)

It's a rabbit.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice Uro's : victory:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Have I missed the punchline ?

Was it a rabbit ???


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

EVIEMAY said:


> Have I missed the punchline ?
> 
> Was it a rabbit ???


It's a squirrel, lol


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> It's a squirrel, lol


Thank you :2thumb:


----------

